# coercive logic



## calekewbs (Aug 22, 2009)

I read about a brand of logic called coercive logic once in a book called "The riddle of Scheherazade" by Raymond Smullyan. It's actually a very interesting form of logic. The idea behind it is to force someone to do something only with a yes or no question.

one simple example is 

Will you answer no to this question?
this question forces you to lie.

similarly, will you answer yes to this question?
this question forces you to tell the truth.

Then you go into some more complicated stuff like

If they agree to answer truthfully.(the fact that they have to tell the truth is important.)
Will you either answer no to this question, or give me all of your cubes?

They cannot truthfully answer no to this question because by answering no they say that they will not say no, however that is exactly what they did. So the only way to answer truthfully is to answer yes and then to give me all of their cubes!

my question to you is, can you figure out a question so cleverly put together that no matter if they lie OR tell the truth they STILL have to give you all of their cubes?


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

come on! someone has to figure it out! lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 23, 2009)

will you give me your cubes?


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 23, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> will you give me your cubes?



Yes


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

uuuuuhhhhhh whyyyy? lol and i might be up for a trade, but not just giving them up.


----------

